

Cursores.js - Get and replace tokens under the cursor (JS autocomplete library) - amarsahinovic
http://cursores.bitbucket.org/

======
amarsahinovic
Related blog post: [http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/12/21/autocompleting-your-
use...](http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/12/21/autocompleting-your-username-
mentions/)

